# what muffler do you have on your B-12??



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

jsut want to see what kind and model muffler other B-12 owners are using to get an idea of what I may use. Also let me know how they sound if the muffler is not stock. Thanks


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know of any aftermarket exhausts, unless you swapped the motor...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> I don't know of any aftermarket exhausts, unless you swapped the motor...



I'm not looking for a complete exhaust system, or cat-back, I just wanted to know, for the people who have installed an aftermarket or muffler from a different car, what they are using and how it sounds, thanks for your reply


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> I don't know of any aftermarket exhausts, unless you swapped the motor...



No offense, but thats a ricer attitude. So what if no one makes a cat-back system for your car...or a muffler doesn't list it in its application guide. Custom man, and with exhaust thats easy. And I have a Thrush glasspack, i think its like 17inches long  can you say loud..and it doesn't sound like a fart can...it just sounds loud. I can't outrun hondas or acuras....but i can out loud them


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Well I have custom 2.25" from the cat back,and a turbo muffler. it's like a magnaflow ,but cost effective and less 
noise.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't flame me for this, but I knew a guy (dumbass) that I clowned in front of about 70 people because he said he had a SR16VE in it (really, bone-stock busted-ass GA16i) Anyway, he had a 60 series Flowmaster and 2" cat-back on it and I think it sounded great.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I have a custom 2" exhaust and SS Magnaflow muffler. One of the best upgrade (exhaust)you can do for the GA16i if that is your engine. Pulls hard from mid RPM till redline. You can feel how restricted the stock pipes were after replacing it. Sounds great too.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm a big Flowmaster fan :cheers:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Mervic said:


> I have a custom 2" exhaust and SS Magnaflow muffler. One of the best upgrade (exhaust)you can do for the GA16i if that is your engine. Pulls hard from mid RPM till redline. You can feel how restricted the stock pipes were after replacing it. Sounds great too.


which magnaflow ,muffler is it? does it have a nice sound or a loud ricey sound? thanks


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I may be mistaken, but doesn't PACE SETTER make a cat-back for b12's?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

WhiteFox said:


> I may be mistaken, but doesn't PACE SETTER make a cat-back for b12's?



think it's been discontinued


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

probably. 

And I have an idea. Anyone can comment on this in any way. My car on the lift today, I noticed that there was space in front of the rear tire on the passenger side big enough to fit the exhaust pipe to do a side pipe. Well i'm thinking hey that'd be kinda different and cool...thats when I noticed that the other side was the same way...well damn, how about dual side pipes. Get a Y junction and put one out one side and the other the other side. Some good shiny tips and there ya go. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> which magnaflow ,muffler is it? does it have a nice sound or a loud ricey sound? thanks


 Well for me any straight perf core muffler will sound loud especially without a resonator. I dont have a resonator and I also have a header so it does not help with the decibel dept. I like how it sound especially at WOT. I dont know the exact model/item number for my muffler but it cost me quite a few bucks. I am sure any Magnaflow muffler will be fine with your car.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

No muffler and side pipe!
http://community.webshots.com/photo/76740085/103750987fbToQU
Yeah, it was loud!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

yeah, it is loud. My glasspack doesn't do much better than no muffler...but at least i can say i have one.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I just got a 50 mm crush bent stainless unit installed. Basically it goes from just after the secondaries turn to go under the car. I wanted to get it a bit bigger, but the price went up a lot even to go to 52 mm. 

It's got a tiny wildcat free-flow silencer, no catalysts down here, and no resonators. Actually very quiet except for some transient half throttle blurps. It is a total fart can though. 

SOTP I did notice a slight low end loss, and a rather sharp power loss between 4-5k rpm. Then it opens up nicely. Pulling strong as the needle sinks deep into red, without a problem. No red-line to speak of yet. 

If anyone is interested I will post pics on my page soon.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> No muffler and side pipe!
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/76740085/103750987fbToQU
> Yeah, it was loud!


Is that a radiator hose between the tailpipe and the muffler? lol


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Well, on my old b12, when the muffler broke off, I took a ford taurus res. and welded it to the over axle pipe. Very f%#king loud. I use to set peoples car alarms off. :thumbup: On my current b12 it's a stock muffler. On my b13 I have one of these (not a magnaflow but something simular)








It's quiet at idle and deep when driving.
Rocky


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Is that a radiator hose between the tailpipe and the muffler? lol



Yeah, sometimes I get bored  And there is no muffler to this day, but I just bought a flowmaster off Ebay and should have something rigged up soon.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

just remove your entire exh and run dryer hose out the front. 
done deal
:fluffy: :thumbdwn:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> just remove your entire exh and run dryer hose out the front.
> done deal
> :fluffy: :thumbdwn:



Why go that far just flip the exhaust manifold/header upside down and run it thru the hood!! But seriously I just wanted to see what mufflers other B-12 owners were using and how they sounded,


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> just remove your entire exh and run dryer hose out the front.
> done deal
> :fluffy: :thumbdwn:


I've been tempted to use dryer hose before


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

look at what ive started.
when i read about people using a radiator hose on their exh it makes me sick. hehe.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> look at what ive started.
> when i read about people using a radiator hose on their exh it makes me sick. hehe.


I've seen worse. Some people take "duct tape fixes everything" a little to far


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I had the Pacesetter exhaust on my '90 Sentra for about 18 months until it rusted to hell. Now I have a stainless fartcan at the rear and a 12" glasspack before the pipe goes over the axle.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

How does it sound now?


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Where'd y'all buy these glasspacks at?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> Where'd y'all buy these glasspacks at?


you can get glasspacks anywhere. Get a cherrybomb at CSK. I got my little Thrush at SummitRacing. 

If you go through summit you get free stickers :thumbup: can we say 15more hp at the wheels :cheers: <--J/k


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Haha well I didn't know if they have to be specially made for the car or just any glasspack...my friend's brother has one on his Ford Ranger, it passes and you're not looking, and you're like "Where's the Honda?"


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> How does it sound now?


It is much more mellow since I added the glasspack. Without it, it took about 15minutes on the interstate before you had a headache. Now it has a nice tone, but doesn't kill your ears. It probably wouldn't have been so bad, but there is absolutely no sound deadening in these cars.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> Haha well I didn't know if they have to be specially made for the car or just any glasspack...my friend's brother has one on his Ford Ranger, it passes and you're not looking, and you're like "Where's the Honda?"


don't fall into believing that mufflers have to be made for your car. And yeah, I don't like the sound of glasspack rangers. My pulsar sounds good...would sound better with the muffler actually in the pipe instead of at the end. I think at sometime I'm going to record the sounds of my cars and post them on uhh..there is a website for it can't remember.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

click there--->This is what I was thinking of posting sounds on.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Post some! I wanna hear this! My car is annoying as hell right now.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> Post some! I wanna hear this! My car is annoying as hell right now.


I can try tomorrow, don't know if my microphone will reach out the door or not. My car is probably still annoying to you. And the only way i can post it is to put it on that place and i dont' know how long it take for them to put it up. If you want I can record it tomorrow, try to anyhow, then email it to you.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Aight, thanx dude. I'm gonna start a custom exhaust over spring break...

http://www.humbleperformance.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3776


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> Aight, thanx dude. I'm gonna start a custom exhaust over spring break...
> 
> http://www.humbleperformance.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3776



Instead of fart can though I would just use a good tip. And personally, if I can redo mine correctly I'd use a much longer glass pack.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> It is much more mellow since I added the glasspack. Without it, it took about 15minutes on the interstate before you had a headache. Now it has a nice tone, but doesn't kill your ears. It probably wouldn't have been so bad, but there is absolutely no sound deadening in these cars.


why not just drive your Pony car?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

mine fell off, but proir to that, i had a cherry bomb, sounded alright, but what ever


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

in case anyone is curious, I recorded my pulsar. Not anywhere near good quality but gives an idea. I might change my exhaust tomorrow though not sure. 

If anyone wants to hear it email me and i can send it to ya.

Edit: its 1.41mb if anyone cares :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sounds kinda like my car! I'll try to record mine sometime soon, some speakers make good mic's too!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> sounds kinda like my car! I'll try to record mine sometime soon, some speakers make good mic's too!



I've got 5.1 surround....unless you're talking about turning a speaker into a mic then yeah thats true.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> turning a speaker into a mic then yeah thats true.


Yep.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Yep.


how do ya do that? I've seen it done, but i always forget how


----------



## Trefrog (Feb 8, 2003)

*Cat Back*

Went to Mikes's Muffler in Houston armed with a 12 pack.
They had more beer than me! 50 bucks and 2" cat back, not mandrel bent however, still way better then stock. After market Flow Master Muffled for 75 bucks. Not a Greddy.
But ok for a 1987 Sport Coupe. I'm still looking for the sunroof latch :cheers: thingy.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

12 packs can be good bargaining tools. if you ever go to an old junkyard and want something be prepared with a 12 pack. sometimes they don't want money for some things but they dont want to be empty handed either. also some people will lower their costs with beer  to bad i'm still to young to use the method but i know some people who still use it.


----------

